
Why British Telecom Bought Ribbit Web Telephony Platform - terpua
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/ribbit_web_telephony_platform_acquired.php
======
danw
They've also added some great new features to the apis:
<http://developer.ribbit.com/blog/?p=105>

